# Which of these is this best bee veil?



## mrspock

These all appear to be similarly priced.... which of the following would you buy, and why?

http://www.beemaidbeestore.com/browse.php?txtCatID=100


thank you
spock out


----------



## alpha6

The dadant vail and one or two more you will also need a helmet for in the end it will cost more. The Alexander vail is pretty much the standard and you can use this with just a baseball cap or even by itself. It will get the job done for you. I personally like (and use) the vail/jacket combination. Beemaid has one under clothing/bee suits. 

http://www.beemaidbeestore.com/product.php?txtCatID=99&txtProdID=570


----------



## Beeslave

I second the dadant folding veil. I go through about 1 a year because I run commercial and it gets alot of use and abuse. When I started with a few hives my first one lasted about 3 yrs. Leaving the veil damp from rain or sweat and bending the screen is what wears them out. Dadant now carrys the same veil with plastic screen that won't rust. I bought one last year, tried it on after using the steel screen and I disliked the view through the plastic. I took the plastic one to CA this spring because my newest steel had rusted through sitting behind the seat of my truck. After wearing the plastic one this spring(a few wks ago) I got used to it and I think I will purchase more in the future. Don't forget to purchase the hat to go with the veil. The hats will last for yrs if taken care of.


----------



## honeyman46408

What I use most is http://www.bugbaffler.com/


----------



## honeydreams

bee Veil? Is that like beef veil?:lpf: What ever vail you like is the best. I have two a fold up with my mesh hat and a soft cover hood with just the front screened the rest cloth in the hot summer I use my folding vail and hat spring the other one. Just find what you like.


----------



## bigevilgrape

I just ordered the alexander veil to have as an extra for visitors. I picked it because it was the cheapest one, and didn't require an extra hat. I got a jacket with the dommed hood vail for myself.


----------



## waynesgarden

Probably any of them could be "best" depending on your needs,except for the mosquito head net, which though it is cheap, is almost worthless even for it's intended use. I bought it at a hardware store so I could harvest some garden crops here in Maine where the mosquito is our state bird. If the sun is out at all, it is almost impossible to see through the material.

I've got a zippered jacket with helmet and a round veil ( "veil" not beef "veal" ) that zippers to it. For quick use, (and since I'm getting braver,) I'm buying one like the Excelsior since, like my current one zipped to the jacket, it is round (no corners to block view) and stays well away from my face since it is stiff and shaped by the helmet. 

Wayne


----------



## Beeslave

honeydreams said:


> bee Veil? Is that like beef veil?:lpf: What ever vail you like is the best.QUOTE]
> 
> I think YOU need to recheck your own grammar before slammin others. It is VEIL. Veal is young beef-Veil is what beekeepers use to protect their face(protective netting used to cover ones face).


----------



## waynesgarden

honeyman46408 said:


> What I use most is http://www.bugbaffler.com/


Ed, are you serious? I don't know about tending to the bees wearing it, but if I can see through that material while the sun is shining, that may mean I can actually harvest some of my garden's produce this year without being garden produce for the mosquitos.

Wayne


----------



## honeyman46408

Yes I use it most of the time it is a big help with skeeters too, its quick on and off but I keep the BIG suit for when the girls are in a BAD mood


----------



## NasalSponge

For the times I actually do suit up....these are hard to beat.

http://www.honeymoonapiaries.com/suit/suit.htm


----------



## Bighorn06

In my limited experience, I like the jacket from Honey Moon Apiaries. You can find the link at the top of this page. They certainly cost more but they are well made and comfortable. 

I also have a regular plastic hat and veil, that I use when taking a new person out to the bees. I wear the hat and veil and give the newbie the jacket. I know they wont get stung. It would be very difficult for a bee to get inside the jacket.


----------



## thinkbees

honeyman46408 said:


> What I use most is http://www.bugbaffler.com/



Can they still sting you through the mesh, the stinger just doesn't get stuck in you? Can you still get a sun tan while wearing it? I'm looking for a little protection that's not so hot, I don't mind getting stung a little


----------



## Serendipidity

For the best price and a good suite go to pestmall.com


----------

